# Best crate for maltese



## ndth

Hello everyone,

I just got my Sammy almost 2 months ago. He just turned 4 months old on Monday. :biggrin: My husband and I never really own a dog before so we didn't know any better. We bought little Sammy a giant excerise pen instead of a regular crate. Currently it's being folded into a square shape and I stick his bed in there. It's heavy and is such a hassle carrying around when we take him to visit our family. Can you guys suggest what brand/size crate would be best for maltese? Easy to fold and set up. I'm looking at the Mid West crates, they seem to be very accessible but there are so many different types out there, not sure what to pick... :ThankYou:


----------



## lilguyparker

Sam is a cutie!

I think I have the iCrate with double doors. I love the double doors. My wire crate is 22x13 and it's perfect to use inside my car. However, I don't think wire crates are easy to transport and fold down. So my wire crate stays seatbelted in the backseat of my car. I use a lighter carrier when we visit other people's houses. It's slightly smaller than the wire crate, and I only use it to place him in there for some quiet time.

I also like the Pop Up Pen. It's lightweight, portable and roomy enough for him to play.


----------



## Missy&Maggie

This is the crate I have for both my girls MIDWEST Life Stages Double Door Fold Carry Crate with these dimension 24Lx18Wx21H In. I've been pretty happy with them. They are easy to fold and set-up. 

edit: They probably weight about 10/15 pounds.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Are you looking for a crate or an xpen?

I use both traveling (and I travel with my dogs a lot) For in the car, I use a plastic Petsmate one (like this one)
http://www.petco.com/product/10316/PETCO-H...ium-Kennel.aspx
Depending on the size of your dog, you can get away with a small or medium size. I usually take my dog to the store though and actually put them in it to make sure i'm getting the right size. How big is your puppy now? It probably be bettter to get a bigger crate than smaller since your baby still has a lot of growing to do!

And then at the hotels, I have a seabreeze xpen that is light weight and easy to set up.
http://www.seabreezepetitepens.com/
i usually bring my 4x4 pen (24hx 24w) when I go to shows. 

At home, I don't use the plastic crates, but in a pinch, the dogs can sleep overnight in them.


----------



## lilguyparker

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 8 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701679


> This is the crate I have for both my girls MIDWEST Life Stages Double Door Fold Carry Crate with these dimension 24Lx18Wx21H In. I've been pretty happy with them. They are easy to fold and set-up. [/B]


Yeah! That's what I have (I thought it was iCrate). Anyway, I have the 22 inch version of it.


----------



## jmm

I have 3 fold/carry midwest 2-doors and 1 i-crate 2-door. They all fold down for travel. 22 inches is usually a good size unless you have a really small one and then the 18 inch is good. If you prefer the plastic vari-kennel type, a 100 size should do.


----------



## oiseaux

We have the same 24Lx18Wx21H Midwest Double Door Fold & Carry Crate as Missy does and we like it. We've also used it when on trips down in LA. They also came out with the 3-door Ultima version not too long ago which I'm thinking about ordering: Midwest Ultima 3-Door. Unfortunately, I don't think it folds but I prefer the versatility of multiple doors and also the zinc color since it blends in better with our beige carpet and it would match our silver zinc x-pen, too.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000P9TNLI?smid=A...mp;linkCode=asn


We have the above linked crate. We leave it set up in the house in a corner at all times nad we use it in the car (it takes up 1/2 my backseat and I have a Nissan Sentra). It folds so easily and has buckles to keep it closed (when closed its about 1-2 inches tall). We travel almost every weekend (by car) and this crate is something we could never live without! 

To keep in mind, my dog is not a puppy and does not chew on his crate; soft sided crates are not always a good idea for puppies (in case you weren't sure). But it depends on your puppy. I have never had a puppy so I dont really know when they stop chewing.


----------



## bell

I have seen the plastic type (the ones with that are pop up) at big lots and gabriel brothers for 20 dollars (my step mom bought her small dog one). I on the other hand bought the biggest crates I could find. I have a large and a extra large (luckly I do not go very many places and will not have to take them down) If i would have to I have plastic carriers I could use.


----------



## ndth

Thanks everyone. I've placed an order for the 22" Midwest crate yesterday. Hope Sammy will like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

QUOTE (NDTH @ Jan 9 2009, 09:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702062


> Thanks everyone. I've placed an order for the 22" Midwest crate yesterday. Hope Sammy will like it. :biggrin:[/B]


I just have to tell you that I am in love with your little pup! Sammy is sooo cute! I am sure he will love anything you get for him


----------



## prism

QUOTE (NDTH @ Jan 9 2009, 06:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702062


> Thanks everyone. I've placed an order for the 22" Midwest crate yesterday. Hope Sammy will like it. :biggrin:[/B]


Good choice! That is the one that we have, too. I like the double doors, especially because in some areas of the house, it's easier to use the side door inside of the front door. I also bought a Lixit water bottle and he sips water whenever he's in it and it doesn't take up any space or spill. He also doesn't get his fur wet on that one. He still uses a regular water bowl when he eats his meals.


----------

